# How to prevent shirt from sticking together when using a Rhinestone Heat Pressed design



## mhawkins (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello, IM am fairly new to the Tshirt world and since November of 2013, Ive been getting my feet wet with a few rhinestone designs. 

Ive noticed that when I HEAT PRESS the rhinestone transfer on the front of the shirt the rhinestone tend to stick to the back. Therefore I find myself gently trying to pull the shirt apart because its sticking together. Also after pulling apart and allowing the garment to cool I notice when I fold and go back to it later to open up, I find sometimes that the shirt is stuck together .... 

What can I do to prevent this

NOTE: To add, Im pressing the transfers using a heat of 350.

is there anything I


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Slide something into the shirt before you press to keep the front and back separate. Sounds like the hot melt glue is soaking through.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Pull the shirt apart *while it is still warm* or even better: use a dressable heat press.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Either feed the shirt over the platen so only one layer is being pressed or put a teflon sheet in between the shirt before pressing.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I put a teflon sheet in between my thinner shirts or i just put my hand threw it to put it apart asap after pressing


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Like most have said,I use a teflon pillow in between the shirt.


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Check with your rhinestone your rhinestone supplier but I think 350 is too high. Could be melting the glue too much. I press at 320.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I press at 350 as well, but I use a baking mat between the shirts....very similar to a teflon pillow, but I got mine at target for less thank $10.....I do not press without it. Good Luck


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

We also us butcher paper between the shirt. That way you are not getting the glue all over a good Teflon sheet. What will happen down the road is you will use that Teflon sheet on the outside of the shirt and the glue will get all over a shirt you are making.  Guess how I know that will happen. Lol. Parchment/Butcher paper works great for us. We are at about 335 for 12 sec as well. 

Matt


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use a Teflon pillow


----------

